
Policy change: future US visits - mpweiher
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2017/01/policy-change-future-us-visits.html
======
65827
My company is currently scrambling to protect its employees from the federal
government on a Sunday morning. Also canceling some trips like this article, a
few dozen people can no longer risk coming to a conference in Denver in May.

Really upset I just had to type that out, how long until we put these new
idiots in prison and end this?

------
djsumdog
> or if Trump had walked back the hateful insanity once in office

This is what I thought would happen. I'm surprised he's going on about the
wall as well. Politicians say a bunch of crap they never actually carry out
(just look at Obama and his talk on ending war or stance on surveillance
pre/post election).

A Federal court has already blocked his executive order on immigration, as
they should. I wonder if it was intentional; that he and his lawyers knew it
would be blocked, but would kick up some ideology to keep Americans fighting
and to focus blame. Same thing with the wall; he should know it's not going to
get built. So is he pushing it just so he can blame the two houses later?

The alternative is that he truly believes all this stuff. This seems unlikely.
Politicians know it's all a game. They don't care. They have to be a high
functioning psychopath to make it up to that position. They have to be good at
the game, and not care that the game affects peoples' lives.

~~~
sundaeofshock
One of his big selling points is that he isn't a politician. When a person
tells me who they are, I tend to believe them until they prove otherwise. When
you add in that some of his top advisors are neo-nazis and white-supremacists,
there is nothing shocking in what he has done over the last 8 days.

------
MichaelGG
>hateful insanity >Muslim ban >Holocaust Memorial Day "actions" >Neo-Nazis in
government

I mean, I guess sure, if you want to use misleading language to paint a dire
picture, then I suppose you might legitimately feel threatened.

~~~
muglug
> Muslim ban

Rudy Giuliani: “When he first announced it, he said ‘Muslim ban.’ He called me
up, he said, ‘Put a commission together, show me the right way to do it
legally.'”

> Holocaust Memorial Day

They intentionally omitted mention of 6 million Jewish people killed by the
Nazis, as it "wasn't just Jewish people"

> Neo-Nazis in government

From Stephen Bannon’s ex-wife: Bannon “went on to say the biggest problem he
had with Archer is the number of Jews that attend. He said that he doesn’t
like Jews and that he doesn’t like the way they raise their kids to be ‘whiny
brats’ and that he didn’t want the girls going to school with Jews.”

------
krzrak
> I'll be in New York and Boston for business meetings and Boskone in mid-
> February (I unwisely booked non-refundable flights and hotel nights before
> the election)

"I am protesting, but just a little bit, in a way that wouldn't force me to
sacrifice my money." It's like going on a hunger strike with lunch and dinner
breaks.

